# Ideen für 2d games



## JavaNooby (22. Jul 2008)

Hi,
Hat zufällig noch jemand ideen für kleine 2D Games? ( Mir fällt nichts mehr ein ^^)

Habe bis jetzt Sokoban, BoulderDash, Pacman,4 Gewinnt und Tic Tac Toe gemacht.


Danke für eure Antworten,
Gruß,
JavaNooby


----------



## Quaxli (22. Jul 2008)

Tja, wenn man jetzt wüßte wie alt Du bist... 
Sagt Dir C64 was? Für den Brotkasten gab's einen Haufen schöner kleiner Spiele, die man gut nachbauen kann.

Was mir da so einfällt wären z. B.: H.E.R.O, Wizard, BlueMax, Bagitman,...

Top100-Listen und Spielbeschreibungen findest Du z. B. hier: http://www.c64-wiki.de/index.php/Hauptseite. Da sind natürlich einige dabei, die man nicht ohne weitere alleine umsetzen kann, aber ein paar Ideengeber findest Du bestimmt.


----------



## Apo (22. Jul 2008)

So allgemein zu antworten fällt schwer,
aber suche dir einfach eine gute Flash-Seite und spiele die Games ein bisschen. Die meisten sind nur "simple" 2D-Spiele.
Dadurch könntest du auf neue Ideen stossen, die du umsetzen möchtest.


----------



## The_S (22. Jul 2008)

Tetris, MasterMind, MineSweeper, Solitär, Pinball, ...


----------



## JavaNooby (22. Jul 2008)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten ^^.
Stimmt bei den C64 Spielen ist bestimmt was tolles dabei, da werd ich mal auf die Suche gehen


----------



## Titanpharao (22. Jul 2008)

denk dir ein eigenes RPG aus fertig ... da haste viele möglichkeiten   

Beispiel von mir: http://tkb.dieters-web.com/?site=programme

Aber nicht nachmachen^^


----------

